

List of Websites Monitored by Homeland Security published by Cryptome - stfu
http://cryptome.org/2012/01/0001.pdf

======
mkr-hn
It looks like this is a modified form of this:
[http://www.dhs.gov/xlibrary/assets/privacy/privacy_pia_ops_p...](http://www.dhs.gov/xlibrary/assets/privacy/privacy_pia_ops_publiclyavailablesocialmedia.pdf)
(from <http://www.dhs.gov/files/publications/gc_1281732303362.shtm>)

My best guess is that the submitted PDF is an update to the original, so the
author didn't see the need to have all that text. I couldn't find it on the
DHS website though.

~~~
rd108
Fascinating. Thank you for the link.

Excerpt:

3.1 What information is retained? The NOC will retain only user-generated
information posted to publicly available online social media sites.
Information posted in the public sphere that the Department uses to provide
situational awareness or establish a common operating picture becomes a
federal record and the Department is required to maintain a copy. However, the
Department is working with the National Archives and Records Administration
(NARA) on a retention schedule to immediately delete PII, upon the approval of
this schedule by NARA, as well as to maintain records necessary for further
use by the Department.

------
latchkey
Oh, I was certain that Kink.com (NSFW) was going to be on there. Back when I
worked there, it was always fun to look at how many .gov email addresses had
accounts on their system. I guess they didn't mean _that_ kind of monitoring.
;-)

~~~
itmag
What was it like working for a pr0n site? Do a mini-AMA plz :)

------
wensing
Stormpulse feelin' the love. (We made the list).

------
hippich
Please, add commenting and voting features so we could vote for top 30 sites
HS should watch :))

------
jaylevitt
Today I learned that Homeland Security thinks it's important to stay current
on MySpace Videos, but not Bruce Schneier.

~~~
silentOpen
This isn't a list of everything they monitor. Just because Schneier isn't on
this list does not mean that he isn't monitored.

~~~
niels_olson
What I find really funny is that most military networks seem to block
Schneier's website but allow access to the Hannity show.

~~~
Natsu
Curious. What category do they block it as a part of?

~~~
paxswill
My experience with DoD networks is that they just tell you it's blocked, not
why, and invite you to petition if you do need access to the site in question.

------
chris123
I guess the NSA is monitoring a lot more than what's on this little list :)

Between the Patriot Act, SOPA, and NDAA we are another step closer to
Dystopia.

Ironic that, in his inaugural address, President Obama called on us to “reject
as false the choice between our safety and our ideals.”

~~~
brmj
Well, in all fairness the claim that we can't have either would also be
consistent with his statement, sort of.

------
beambot
Popular Science? Seems out of place. I'd love to hear the rationale behind
that one.

~~~
dhughes
It's popular.

~~~
tristan_louis
.. and scienec-y (sorry, couldn't help :) )

------
area51mafia
Why Hulu? It's not like it accepts user generated content besides comments.

~~~
cstuder
Wouldn't you want to watch Hulu on your job? (Provided that you're bored on
your job...)

------
anons2011
No *chan sites on the list?

------
baltcode
scribd link : [http://www.scribd.com/doc/77229785/List-of-Websites-the-
DHS-...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/77229785/List-of-Websites-the-DHS-Is-
Monitoring)

~~~
baltcode
why the downvote? I thought some people might be concerned about clicking on a
cryptome link and I thought this was a safer-looking link.

